# Last day



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Anybody going to get out today to enjoy the last day for rabbits and crows? If you are please share for those of us who aren't gona make it.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I got out of work around 6pm, and headed about 3 minutes up the road to meet a buddy and his beagles and work our 65 acre honey hole.

This property has been very good to us this year. Rabbits, woodcock, ducks... even a couple opportunities on deer that I managed to botch! I have high hopes come Turkey season!

Things started a little slow. The dogs sounded off in the first couple patches of decent cover, but didn't produce anything.

We worked our way around the property, and circled under my tree stand. The dogs were distracted elsewhere when a rabbit popped its head out of some cover to my left. I swung on it, but clearly connected with a tree. The rabbit circled in front of my buddy and he bagged it.

After that we dropped down into some thick stuff. The dogs were chasing like mad, and we caught glimpses of 3-4 rabbits, but they were here and gone, or just plain out of range. No shots fired.

As we were headed back to the car, the dogs picked up scent under some autumn olives. They circled back beyond the area we had previously worked and into some low swampy stuff. I had seen some holes under a rock pile a ways back, and on a hunch, sprinted back to stand on that rock pile.

I watched a rabbit come out of the swamp about 40 yards away, apparently coming to me. At about 30 yards out it hit some thick weeds, and at 25 it began to circle around me. I decided it wasn't going to get any closer, so I raised my gun. Just then, a second rabbit popped out of the swamp, and came right to me. I quickly changed targets and BAM!

Going back to the first rabbit, I scanned the weeds and realized I'd lost track of him. Knowing there wasn't really anywhere he could have gone, I reasoned he was in the weeds. I stood my ground and eventually he broke. He circled around the outside of the weeds. It was a long shot, so I gave him plenty of lead, and let him have it.

Two rabbits, same run, standing in exactly the same spot. The sun had popped out late and was setting with a spectacular display. Very nice way to end the season!










On a side note, I was a little surprised to find two of the rabbits had an abundance of ride-along guests:



















Guess I didn't realize it had been warm enough for parasites to be a problem. Wish I'd noticed before I stuffed them into my game vest! :rant:

KW


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Bummer about the tag alongs. Nice report though. Good way to round out the season.


----------

